
Why EC2 isn’t yet a platform for "normal" web applications - admp
http://joyeur.com/2007/06/20/why-ec2-isnt-yet-a-platform-for-normal-web-applications/
======
asharp
Notice that it is an article from 2007, and most of the points raised here
have been fixed to varying degrees.

